# in for the long haul!



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

I've always been one for overindulging in the hope that I don't get the bug to upgrade for a long time, had it 3 weeks, big learning curve and it's pulled a few good shots


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Man o man. So many great machines


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Good choice! Recently picked one up as well - it's a fine machine and I'm going to need some practice to use it to it's full potential.

How do you find the milk steaming? I'm improving but still struggling with the power and the 2-hole tip.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

What make/model is the espresso machine?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Ignore.... Found it now... Isomac Tea... I don't have that much money!


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

It's an Isomac Tea

Edit:

Replied just as you were! It's pricey, I admit, but it's all relative. If you want an E61 heat exchanger machine with a separate hot water tap and 2 pressure dials, it's a lot cheaper than the Quickmill or Rocket equivalents. It did take some saving though for mine...


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

WobblyGoblin said:


> How do you find the milk steaming? I'm improving but still struggling with the power and the 2-hole tip.


Same problem as you, the power, it happened to fast for me (total novice) just enough milk in a 750ml jug for a 250ml latte (that might be the problem?) smaller jug might help? Any advice out there? it's very hit and miss and still is, it's me I know, I've got it right once to attempt a bit of art







. I've watched YouTube so many times so got the idea of how it's done, it's just practice. One good video I saw was a guy using washing up liquid to practice with.

Love the machine cooling flushes are 200ml+ if it's been left for a couple of hours, no biggie


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry - thought I'd posted a reply yesterday but something went wrong.

I followed some advice from people on this forum and reduced the pressure/temp of the boiler. Originally it was getting up to 1.5 so I adjusted it down to 1.25. This is really easy to do through the grate under the cup tray. It reduces the power of the steaming (more manageable) and gives you a bigger window between cooling flushes to pull your shot. If you steam large quantities of milk then higher pressure is better but it sounds like you are like me and mainly steam small quantities.

This has made steaming a bit easier (although I still have a long way to go). I was struggling to get the milk whirlpooling but that is getting better now with practice.

I'm waiting to see if Father Christmas brings me a larger milk jug (with a sharp spout) and then I can see if my milk is latte-art-able.

Good luck Keef.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Similar......

but my boiler gauge is going higher...... 1.6, heating element comes on at 1.3 off at 1.5 then the gauge continues to 1.6 before dropping back down. I'll have a look at the pressurestat after Christmas I don't want to tempt fait and fudge it up and have no machine when I need it most, I know I won't be able to resist and have a look


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorted the temp, now set to 1.3, easy job took 2 mins


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Good stuff - it's a nice simple jump once you take the plunge.

Just realised, you are in Knaresborough. I live in London now but I'm from Harrogate. I was up in your neck of the woods a few days ago for Christmas!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Hm, that set up is just a tad too shiny for me to not be jealous!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Keef said:


> Sorted the temp, now set to 1.3, easy job took 2 mins


Hi keef

Could you please explain how to do this please, my tea is set at 1.5.

Thanks


----------

